# E-Cigarette Vapor—Even when Nicotine-Free—Found to Damage Lung Cells



## gotama (31/8/15)

http://www.the-aps.org/mm/hp/Audiences/Public-Press/2015/25.html

http://ajplung.physiology.org/content/ajplung/early/2015/05/11/ajplung.00411.2014.full.pdf

Whats your guys opinion on this?


----------



## 3FVape (31/8/15)

I think there are nothing do no harm to us. We can just say which one better for us.


----------



## JK! (31/8/15)

Oh crap, this one worries me...
http://www.physiologyinfo.org/mm/Re...s/Nicotine-Cigarettes-and-Kidney-Disease.html


----------



## Viper_SA (31/8/15)

Guys, and girls, nothing you put in your lungs except air is healthy. Even the air in some parts of the country is bad. We all choose which is better for us, cigs or e-cigs. It's like racing, a calculated risk.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## hands (31/8/15)

*Propylene glycol* (antifreeze) ooh and that's the only product they could think of that has PG as an ingredient.
Margarine gets its greasy, creamy texture from *Propylene glycol* instead of animal fat.
*Propylene glycol *is in Commercial condiments like salad dressing, marinade, Bar-B-Q sauce, etc.
*Propylene glycol* is in alginate, the most common type of stabilizer used in icing for cake and cookies.
*Propylene glycol* stops ice cream from forming ice crystals so it stays creamy, not icy.
*Propylene glycol* is used for softening and smoothing medications so they’re easier to ingest.
next time they should use one of these examples.
can you imagine they trying to scare you with *Propylene glycol* the most common type of stabilizer used in icing for cake and cookies.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## ET (31/8/15)

gotama said:


> http://www.the-aps.org/mm/hp/Audiences/Public-Press/2015/25.html
> 
> http://ajplung.physiology.org/content/ajplung/early/2015/05/11/ajplung.00411.2014.full.pdf
> 
> Whats your guys opinion on this?



Which clashes completely with the more recent study using some fancy computer with fake lungs that concluded ecig vapour is the same as breathing air

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jan (31/8/15)

Look let us be honest vaping is not healthy (It is not orange juice) it is less unhealthy than smoking. Since I am an addict I choose to take my poison in a way which is less poisonous.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## BumbleBee (31/8/15)

Jan said:


> Look let us be honest vaping is not healthy (It is not orange juice) it is less unhealthy than smoking. Since I am an addict I choose to take my poison in a way which is less poisonous.


Just chipping in here on the orange juice thing. Being carb and sugar free I stay very far away from fresh fruit juice, juices contain way more sugar than softdrinks. It's not the healthier poison

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ReeZ (31/8/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Just chipping in here on the orange juice thing. Being carb and sugar free I stay very far away from fresh fruit juice, juices contain way more sugar than softdrinks. It's not the healthier poison



Just watched 'that sugar film' documentary last night and the guy said exactly that whilst showing how you can have 40 teaspoons of sugar a day even with choosing the 'healthier' alternatives. Whilst fizzy drinks might be bad fruit juices also have a lot of sugar. Anyway nothing hits the spot better than water.

Don't know how you manage sugar free though coz it's in almost everything we eat!


----------



## VapeGrrl (31/8/15)

The articles also both quote acrolein specifically which was most likely formed when overheating glycerin.

Acrolein is produced from glycerin at 280 °C so one does wonder exactly how the vapour was 'extracted' for these experiments ... 

Luckily with Temperature Control fast becoming the norm in high power mods, the likelihood of acrolein production also reduces dramatically...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (31/8/15)

ReeZ said:


> Just watched 'that sugar film' documentary last night and the guy said exactly that whilst showing how you can have 40 teaspoons of sugar a day even with choosing the 'healthier' alternatives. Whilst fizzy drinks might be bad fruit juices also have a lot of sugar. Anyway nothing hits the spot better than water.
> 
> Don't know how you manage sugar free though coz it's in almost everything we eat!


Once you know what to look for it's actually easy, and fun, and we are eating better than we ever have before. Check out the Banting thread before this thread derails completely 

Oh and yes, The Sugar Film is awesome, such an eye opener


----------



## kev mac (1/9/15)

gotama said:


> http://www.the-aps.org/mm/hp/Audiences/Public-Press/2015/25.html
> 
> http://ajplung.physiology.org/content/ajplung/early/2015/05/11/ajplung.00411.2014.full.pdf
> 
> Whats your guys opinion on this?


Everyone wants to harsh my mellow.Damn it!


----------



## gotama (2/9/15)

Yoh thanks guys, you replies helped me understand this review alot better, i think for the most part just keeping your nicotine down to less than 3mg will reduce the side effects of nicotine alot.


----------



## ET (3/9/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Just chipping in here on the orange juice thing. Being carb and sugar free I stay very far away from fresh fruit juice, juices contain way more sugar than softdrinks. It's not the healthier poison



Go to the supermarket and check the amount of sugar in the different brands of fruit juices sold. Makes a can of coke look mild and healthy by comparison. Was a wee bit of a shocker for me also

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oupa (3/9/15)

Wait a moment...

"The researchers exposed mice and both human and mouse cells to cigarette smoke and *e-cigarette solution* that either contained nicotine or was nicotine-free."

Not sure about anyone else, but I do not expose my lung cells to e-cigarette solution. I do vape though and expose my lungs to vapour produced from vaporizing an "e-cigarette solution". Don't think that's the same...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

